# Computer won't stand-by



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello everyone.  I'm new here and I have a question. For months now I have not been able to put my computer into standby mode. If I try, it either doesn't respond (ignores me) or it locks the whole system up and I have to shut everything down from the power strip. 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!

~Susie


----------



## fpmm25 (Sep 13, 2002)

How much free space do you have on your computer?.
Have you tried cleaning all your temporary internet files and try freeing up free space??.
What operating system are you using?.


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you for your reply!

I don't know how much free space I have. How do I find that out? I just recently deleted all my temp internet files/cookies. How do I free up free space? Oh, and I have Win 98.

What do you think?


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Okay, I just cleared all my cookies and the cache. I have 82% free. Any ideas?


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi Susie

Okay, so there's no error messages whatsoever, right? If there are, please post them.

I know this started sometime ago, but do you remember having installed or downloaded anything around the time this started?

Found this on the MS site, but not sure if it applies:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;188100


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Susie:

Your computer will run better and have less problems if you do not use the power management features, such as standby, hibernate, sleep, etc.. You can start out by going into Power Options in the Control Panel and changing the power scheme to "Always On" and everything else to "Never".

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Boy, do I appreciate you guys taking the time to try and help me! Thank you!!

Buckaroo, there are no error messages. Basically, if I try to put it in stand-by mode, it freezes or nothing happens. When I do ctrl+alt+del, it tells me that standby is "not responding." I can't remember if I installed something around the time this started or not.  Also, thanks for the link. It doesn't apply here though.

Flavallee, I just figured that if I'm leaving my computer for just an hour or so, it would be easier to use standby rather than shut the whole system down. Even in that case, would you recommend against using standby? I have my power scheme set just the way you described.

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi Susie, I didn't think that link would apply, but you never know. Do you use a screen saver? Some of the "3D" screen savers may cause problems with sleep mode.

However, I agree with Frank about leaving power mgmt off. So many things can throw it off, it's not worth troubleshooting once it stops working right for you, IMHO. The biggest power hog on your system is the monitor, so when you step away from your pc, just turn the monitor off.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Susie/Buckaroo:

Personally, I don't use a screensaver, and I encourage others whose computers I work on to do the same. A lot of them cause problems, especially when they kick back into action after a certain amount of time.

If a computer is going to be unused for a short amount of time(i.e. an hour or so), just leave it on, instead of totalling shutting it down and turning it back on.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

I'd have to agree with the others as my ME machine gets flaky when using power management. Just set your screensaver to blank. Works for me.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

As somebody is usually home all day, my pc is on from early in the morning until night. No power mgmt, no screen saver,.....no problem. Just find a nice collection of "wallpapers" to set on your pc. 

http://www.wallpaperchanger.de/


----------



## Don Weber (May 26, 1999)

Susie N,
If you happen to be using Windows 98, here is a Microsoft trouble shooting program designed to find your problem...
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=185949
It's very easy to use, but be sure to uninstall it when finished using it, as the directions say, or you might not be able to tell if the problem is fixed.

As a side note, I've never had any trouble with power saving settings that the above program couldn't find.
Good luck.
Don


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for your input, everyone! 

Don, thank you for the link. I installed it and tried to put the computer in stand-by mode. Here's what it came up with. Of course, it's all greek to me. LOL

Hmmmmm....I just tried to copy the message given, but it won't let me. I guess I'll uninstall it and see if the problem is fixed!

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh dear, now I don't know what I've done. I tried to uninstall it. The computer froze up and told me to reboot. I did so. I just went back to Add/Remove programs and it's still featured in the list. However, it won't let me remove the program because it says it can't locate INF file 'c:\windows\INF\PMTShoot.inf'

Help!


----------



## Don Weber (May 26, 1999)

Susie N,
In case you haven't already figured out what to do...

Just reinstall pmtshoot.exe.
Then try to put the computer to sleep again.
Scroll down the long list of text that is generated by the program.
The first statement that is written in RED is most likely the software or driver that is causing the sleep problem.


Write down what appears in RED (I've never tried to COPY anything from within pmtshoot and don't know how it's done. In my personal experience, the video driver has always been at fault, and I recognized it by name).

Then uninstall the troubleshooter.

Then reinstall updated drivers or remove the software that seems to be causing the original problem. Or post what was written in RED, maybe someone here will recognize what it is.


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks, Don. I'm still lost. LOL

My computer still quits responding when I try stand by. It won't even complete the troubleshooting test. I give up. 

What I need to know now is how to get this troubleshooter off my computer. Any ideas?


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Nevermind on that last question. LOL I got it to uninstall successfully. Whew!


----------



## Don Weber (May 26, 1999)

Pmtshoot is easy to install, use, and uninstall... Especially after you use it once or twice. Now that you're experienced, you may want to try it again.
I would guess that your most meaningful results would come when you try Stand-By and the computer ignores you, rather than when it locks up.

If you don't want to try the Troubleshooter again (or its results are not helpful), you might want to move-on to other tests. Here is an article, if you're interested... http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=/support/windows/tshoot/apm98/apmpmtshootfailed.asp


----------

